# HELP! Trying to find a riding school in London!



## raythegoth (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello,

I feel like I've looked at all of the riding school in London and that they all have a tiny weight limit! I have been riding in Stoke-on-Trent whilst at uni at a school that catered for riders much heavier than me! Does anyone know of a school not too far from Barking and Dagenham where I can ride? Need somewhere with a weight limit of 15st if possible. I'm really getting desperate, horse riding is everything to me and it's breaking my heart not being able to find somewhere to ride as I can't afford my own :crying: please help!


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

There are several not too far from Dagenham but their websites don't mention a weight limit. You would have to phone and ask. I can add some links for you if it helps.


----------



## Ponies78 (Aug 24, 2013)

Check the BHS website. A usual limit is 14stone. I hope you find somewhere to ride. Trent Park have a lot of horses so may cater.


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

Where in London are you looking?

Trent Park EC, Lee Valley, Littlebourne, Wimbledon Village Stables, Mudchute all spring to mind when you say London


----------

